# canada visa n job



## jawahar gupta (Jan 14, 2016)

Hi guys I am PG in in chemistry but I got 1st job as HR department in continuation of this now today I hv 15 yrs of experience in Admin /HR specialty in managing of SA 8000 international labor Compliance + Walt Disney n Wal-Mart Compliance and recruitment & selection also experienced in scheduling n managing training & development exercises and PMS task and looking after administrative part too in readymade garment export manufacturing company. I m good in MS office usage as well.

Apex Visa Mumbai (immigration service provider) which has offices in Canada Australia & new zeland describing these countries require experienced HR /admin Managers in range of salary US $ 55000 PA to 140000 PA depending on the employer .It seems to me highly lucrative. 

Twist is here, what apex is saying they don’t provide sponsor visa from employer. Permanent residence visa & other cost will hv to be borne by me but they will assist me settling over there & finding a job from their offices in these countries after receiving the visa payment. Its website is apexvisadotcom

Hence I want to know exact situation of employment in these 3 countries & average salary offered by companies to HR Admin Managers.

Pls help me out & suggest will this be wise decision to move first then search a job there???
Thanks in advance
Jawahar From Mumbai India


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

jawahar gupta said:


> Apex Visa Mumbai (immigration service provider) which has offices in Canada Australia & new zeland describing these countries require experienced HR /admin Managers in range of salary US $ 55000 PA to 140000 PA depending on the employer .It seems to me highly lucrative.



Why would they be quoting Canadian salaries in US dollars?





> Twist is here, what apex is saying they don’t provide sponsor visa from employer. Permanent residence visa & other cost will hv to be borne by me but they will assist me settling over there & finding a job from their offices in these countries after receiving the visa payment. Its website is apexvisadotcom


No immigration agent can find you a job. If they claim that they will, they are liars.





> Hence I want to know exact situation of employment in these 3 countries & average salary offered by companies to HR Admin Managers.


Do you think anyone here has the info on salaries from three different countries? Why not search out that info yourself? It should be easy to find.

Keep in mind that your education might not be considered equivalent to a Canadian (or Aussie or Kiwi) education.

And your experience in India likely doesn't matter. It certainly won't in Canada since we have vastly different laws, practices, procedures, etc.


----------



## jawahar gupta (Jan 14, 2016)

thank you v much clochar

but one question is hovering in my mind.
there are many indians in canada (toronto is called another india) who doing jobs on big position... how they got & how the canadian companies rely on them...


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

jawahar gupta said:


> thank you v much clochar
> 
> but one question is hovering in my mind.
> there are many indians in canada (toronto is called another india) who doing jobs on big position... how they got & how the canadian companies rely on them...



Toronto is called another India? Since when? I live just outside Toronto and have never once heard that. Not once.

And they get their jobs by gaining Canadian experience and then working their way up.


----------



## jawahar gupta (Jan 14, 2016)

in India, Toronto is propagated as 2nd home of Punjabis ( there are millions of people from India's state Punjab ) by media electronic as well as print. what is the fact i dont know

you know the fact so thank you very much for opening my eyes.

in my view, canada is a secular & liberal state which gives equal opportunities to foreigners.... my mean..too indians as well if they are qualified n experienced 
what are genuine fact please find out 

i am giving you big trouble just ask your surrounding people....
thanks


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

jawahar gupta said:


> in India, Toronto is propagated as 2nd home of Punjabis ( there are millions of people from India's state Punjab ) by media electronic as well as print.



No, there are not millions of Punjabis in the Toronto area. There are only six million people in the Greater Toronto Area and you think millions of them are Punjabi?




> what is the fact i dont know


If you don't know then you shouldn't make statements as if they are facts.





> in my view, canada is a secular & liberal state which gives equal opportunities to foreigners.... my mean..too indians as well if they are qualified n experienced
> what are genuine fact please find out


Huh?




> i am giving you big trouble just ask your surrounding people....
> thanks



Huh?


----------



## jha.arun2009 (Jan 5, 2015)

one suggestion about agent: they can give assurance about job and entice you for PR process and charge you hefty amount. telling you from my experience of getting emails like that and calls. 

You can file pr and go there and then you can find job as per your experience if you are keen to go there and make it your home.

Coming back to Millions of Punjabi's...Indians are all over the world because of skills and experience. Canada is 3 times bigger than India and population is lesser than India. Millions of Punjabi is not correct though you will find your home country mates there..

All the best..


----------



## jawahar gupta (Jan 14, 2016)

Dear Arun,
Thank you very much for positive reply 

How can I find the minimum or average salary offered by Canadian companies to HR manager or labour compliance handling manager? I am not IT skilled / computer Engineer professional guy who are in big demand of in these countries.

What is the cost of living there House rent and daily food expense?
Is there better prospectus of saving per month 

In Mumbai , my salary as a HR compliance manager is just Rs. 30000 and I hardly save Rs. 5000 per month.


----------



## jha.arun2009 (Jan 5, 2015)

jawahar gupta said:


> Dear Arun,
> Thank you very much for positive reply
> 
> How can I find the minimum or average salary offered by Canadian companies to HR manager or labour compliance handling manager? I am not IT skilled / computer Engineer professional guy who are in big demand of in these countries.
> ...



You can check on : 

Home - Job Bank

How much money are we earning? The average Canadian wages right now


I am in India and relying on online stats which could be different from reality :

Cost of Living in Toronto


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

jawahar gupta said:


> How can I find the minimum or average salary offered by Canadian companies to HR manager or labour compliance handling manager?


Salaries vary widely by company and location. 





> What is the cost of living there House rent and daily food expense?


If you are looking to emigrate to Canada shouldn't you at least have the most basic knowledge about the country? It is the second largest country in the world so cost of living and rent vary widely from one area to the next. That is just common sense, as is the fact that food budgets vary widely from person to person.





> Is there better prospectus of saving per month
> 
> In Mumbai , my salary as a HR compliance manager is just Rs. 30000 and I hardly save Rs. 5000 per month.



Again, it is just common sense that this will vary by person based on their spending habits.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

jha.arun2009 said:


> I am in India and relying on online stats which could be different from reality :
> 
> Cost of Living in Toronto




I live just outside Toronto and the information provided there isn't anywhere close to being accurate.


----------



## JT9688 (Jan 19, 2016)

First I think that you need to check on Apex immigration. If they are a Canada sanctioned company then the people dong immigration would be identified on ICCRC which is a regulatory body that licenses immigration counsel. If they are not listed on ICCRC then that means they are not doing immigration legally and it is not a good idea to work with them. 

Next if a company wants to hire a foreign worker they must have an LMIA and then get you a work permit. If a company does not have an LMIA then there are exceptions such as NAFTA, GATS, or another trade agreement. From your scenario, I believe that this is not a true job offer. I would suggest you be very cautious.

JT9688


----------

